# Club Leisure Group, Stuart Lamont, etc. added to Shark Alley



## Carolinian (Apr 15, 2011)

Since the demise of the old Crimeshare site that was run by some officers of the Timeshare Consumers Association in the UK, Shark Alley at TimeshareTalk has sort of taken its place.  It is not as freewheeling, but it gets the info out on the scammers of the timeshare world.

I have added a thread there about Stuart Lamont, Club Leisure Group, Flexi Club, First Resorts, etc.  Any of the victims of this pack of sharks, from say Tenbury or The Seapointer might want to share your experiences:

http://www.timesharetalk.co.uk/index.php?topic=14747.0


----------



## Dori (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us up to date on Bullfrog's antics. We own at Lowveld Lodge, and are always a bit on edge in case he turns his attention to our resort.

Dori


----------



## dundey (Apr 17, 2011)

Dori said:


> Thanks for keeping us up to date on Bullfrog's antics. We own at Lowveld Lodge, and are always a bit on edge in case he turns his attention to our resort.
> 
> Dori



Ditto for us and Knysna Challets, which is a First Resorts managed property,
Fees have always been low there, but we're starting to see that change over the last few years.


----------



## Dori (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree. With the higher rand, and lower US$, our Lowveld MF's are over $400. Ouch!

Dori


----------

